# Updating to W10 fro W7 error - 0x8007001f - 0x20006



## jellydots201 (Sep 11, 2021)

Hello all, trying to upgrade to W10 from W7, keeping all personal files and programs, but once the install is completing, and the Windows 10 icon is on the screen, the computer restarts, then said undoing changes made, restarts again and I'm back on Windows 7.

A window pops up with this 0x8007001f - 0x20006, looking online it said that I need to make sure all my Windows 7 updates are installed. I am having an issue with one update that keeps failing, the error code that I get from that is saying that I'm missing files.

I ran Checksur.exe, which repaired 11 but I have more than 1000 missing mum files. I also ran SFCfix and got the same report. I tried going to Microsoft Update Catalog to download each missing file, a few worked, and others said that it was not associated with my computer. Attached are my scan logs.

When I ran the Checksur scan again, the mum files that I thought had worked were still on the missing list.

Other things that I have done: unplugged everything from my computer (besides the mouse).

Use Windows Update Troubleshooter.
Deleted the Windows Update Cache.
Disabled all programs from starting up, installed while in Clean Boot State - ran Windows Updates in Clean Boot State (still had the failure to update).

It's not an option for me to do a clean install, need help on getting the missing mum files, so I can update W7 updates, to hopefully have a chance of installing W10.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

We nothing about your computer, so please do the following in it:
Download and save the *tsginfo.exe* file.
After it's been downloaded and saved, double-click it to run it.
Information about your computer will appear.
Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the ENTIRE text here.

Doing an "upgrade" install from Windows 7 to Windows 10 will fail about 40% of the time because of debris and issues in Windows 7 that gets carried over into Windows 10.
That's why it's recommended to do a "clean" install of Windows 10 and get a fresh start.

Did you uninstall or disable the antivirus app in Windows 7 before you tried to upgrade to Windows 10?
Not doing that can cause the upgrade install to fail.

-------------------------------------------------


----------



## jellydots201 (Sep 11, 2021)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit, Build 7601, Installed 20151229221021.000000-300
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2070
Hard Drives: C: 953 GB (96 GB Free); F: 1863 GB (907 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. SABERTOOTH Z97 MARK 1/USB 3.1, ver Rev 1.xx, s/n 150443045100135
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n System Serial Number
Antivirus: Norton 360 for Gamers, Enabled and Updated


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit, Build 7601, Installed 20151229221021.000000-300
> Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790K CPU @ 4.00GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 60 Stepping 3, CPU Count: 8
> 
> 
> ...


Aside from the fact that Windows 7 appears to be noticeably out of date, there appears to be 2 other issues:
1. The C: drive which contains Windows 7 and its associated apps appears to be about *90%* full.
2. *Norton 360* appears to be installed and running in the background.

---------------------------------------------------


----------



## jellydots201 (Sep 11, 2021)

Did disable the antivirus one of the times we tried to upgrade. This issue is on my husband's computer, I was able to upgrade/install Windows 10 yesterday without any issues, and I did not disable my antivirus. Our computers are the same besides the graphics card.


----------



## jellydots201 (Sep 11, 2021)

flavallee said:


> Aside from the fact that Windows 7 appears to be noticeably out of date, there appears to be 2 other issues:
> 1. The C: drive which contains Windows 7 and its associated apps appears to be about *90%* full.
> 2. *Norton 360* appears to be installed and running in the background.
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------


What would be the best way to fix these issues? How could Win7 be updated? Would this fix the issue?
We have passed the check point saying that his computer has enough space to install Win10.
We also have our Norton running, we will disable it for the next time we try to update. Just know that we will get stopped by the error and it will return to Win7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Every computer is set up differently and maintained differently and has different issues.
That's why some computers have a successful upgrade from Windows 7 to Windows 10 and others do not.
I learned a long time ago that doing a clean install and getting a fresh start is the best option.

------------------------------------------------


----------

